# Kobuta B2301 Mower deck does not raise up



## TLM (Aug 12, 2018)

The mower deck on my B2301 does not raise up. The rear hook up for implimentsdoes go up and down. Appears that it is locked in the down position. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum TLM. On my BX2200, the 3 point and the mower deck raise together, so I'd assume that yours is supposed to also. Did it just all of the sudden start doing this? I assume you looked at the linkage to be sure everything is tied together, that nothing came loose, as you cycle the deck up and down?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Kubota makes pretty good, reliable equipment. I tend to think same as Hoodoo Valley that something is disconnected on the deck lift system. Is your 2301 still covered by warranty?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would guess you have the drive over deck. Here is a brief tutorial put together by Townline Equipment: https://blog.townlineequipment.com/2016/07/02/attaching-and-removing-kubotas-easy-over-mower-deck/


----------



## TLM (Aug 12, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum TLM. On my BX2200, the 3 point and the mower deck raise together, so I'd assume that yours is supposed to also. Did it just all of the sudden start doing this? I assume you looked at the linkage to be sure everything is tied together, that nothing came loose, as you cycle the deck up and down?


Yes was working fine in the morning. Then later when I moved it the mower wod not raise up.


----------

